# Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000



## leeanne (May 24, 2008)

Hi, 
I just bought this new webcam (need it for tomorrow, Sunday May 25th) and when I try to install the driver from the setup disc I get a message that there isn't enough space or that an unexpected error has occurred. I've got enough space and I fall within the system requirements, but it still won't install. 

I've also tried plugging in the camera first and then installing the driver - didn't work; I've rebooted, still nothing. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try deleting the files in your windows temporary folder. Also try downloading the drivers from microsoft and installed those.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Try this: http://download.microsoft.com/download/1/9/5/195512A9-1C1E-4429-BFF0-613D8D92E122/LC14.exe


----------

